# Does anyone play..



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Guild wars 2? I really like it. For free to play it's great. I really like the dynamic group events. Events that happen around you while you're questing. Hundreds of people turn up to take down bosses, or complete other objectives. If you haven't tried it, grab a copy and give it a go. The graphics are nice, there are micro transactions in it, but if you don't want to use them you don't need to. Everything is available to the free user, but they sell stuff like clothes packs, extra bank slots. I've not paid for anything and don't feel like I've lost out.
I've been playing it since release. Didn't play for a few months a while back and just started again (apart from the log in issues this morning  )


----------

